# shark experiences?



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

I use a "Shark Shield" and haven't had any incidents so far. This must mean that it's working - right?
Regards Scupper


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Nothing for me on the yak. I have however dived with sharks before including in caves with some big buggers only 15 to 20 or so feet away. I have encountered some whoppers who as soon as they saw me (the air bubbles/my dive partner) turned tail and hauled ass away at high speed).

One dive I went on in Hawaii was off a ver very crowded beach. We waded in off the beach and swam out only 50 meters before going straight down to 20 odd meters, only to find a serious number of sharks in their natural habitat completely disinterested in the 2 legged buffet not 50 to 60 meters away. If only the punters knew they would never go back to the beach again. Go figure.

I posted earlier about a kiwi yak fisherman that was seriously harrased by a great white in my post "a tip of the ol' hat to you all". The artical is worth reading and all kudos to Hammerhead who found the following link.

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/newslette ... ter101.htm

Please excuse me for reposting this however it seems relevant and there are many lessons to be learnt.

JT


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Since sharks seem to be the subject on this thread and in the fishing contest thread I felt I would post the following pix for you to see. Got the pix from Shawn at YakFish in WA and they are of a friend of his in the US by the name of Jose


----------



## goddy (Mar 14, 2006)

No problems with sharks up north, all the crocs and box jellyfish got to them first! :lol:


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

I always wondered if the box jelly fish could read those signs that are posted about the place telling when they will be there?


----------



## Jacko (Aug 30, 2005)

was scuba diving off kangaroo island and had a great white cruise past :shock:

we got outa the water as fast as possible these guys dont muck around it came back within 15min and checked out the boat(rubber duck) sorta made us feel even smaller probably 3-4m long. Didnt have a go or anything dont know what it would have done if we where still in the water

havent seen 1 yakkin yet but chances are I will sooner or later


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Jacko,
Was that off the North or South coast mate? Most likely the South I'd say??
I'm not looking forward to any encounters with on of those guys - hence the SS.
I reckon I feel a bit better about things knowing that it is there. The proof will be in the pudding?
Regards Scupper


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

yip.about two years ago at easter i went over to north straddie.was fishing out around flat,and shag rock.the water was clean with over 15metres viz.i hooked a small snapper and was pulling it up and looking down into the water when under me i saw 5 huge!!!!! sharks just circling under me.they were easy longer than my yak and my yak is 4.2metres!!!1.they stayed there about 10metres down from me for about 5minutes.but they just didnt seem interested in me(i am glad!!!!)or my snapper


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWHD33UAAB3fgCAScKGiCjBAFAo/7/6gIACEGoaaRkAQyeptENHqeRBqmaTNE9U02TUAaaMEeplkB1pMcO3ntqJFiSzNXu0oHGCqQfOKCzex98t/Vrw7znenY+KqNY+AkaBlazZg16WymoQaPsll2TVFyK0czLB1Ugsg+H4qEv5bLIpjZrEZJLi6KFzjsRwi88KIIKsSPAGquiTJ4MNq5KOa/4a0gFpuLuSKcKEgw4e+6g==


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

Not mine but does give you something to think about.

If they really wanted you, you would be an easy snack, fortunately they say they *seldom* attack. :shock: :shock:

Ray


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

goddy said:


> No problems with sharks up north, all the crocs and box jellyfish got to them first! :lol:


Too true! But don't forget about the tigers up here... halifax bay is apparently the largest tiger shark breeding ground in the southern hemisphere :shock:

Weekend before last I was out in the yak off Saunders beach fishing with a mate... probably 2.5km offshore. Had a tiger FLY past my kayak VERY fast, would have been about 3.5m long (I'm guestimating the length as I only saw the fin and about 1.5m of the top of the shark, but it was a big fella), go ahead of me about 20m and do a u-turn, by this stage I'd pretty much crapped my pants and was waiting to get knocked off the Evo... and then get eaten :lol:

About 3 seconds later a MASSIVE barra flies out of the water next to my yak, fish would have been a good 120cm long, leaped about 5 foot in the air, and then splashed down and all the action was over.... all this happened about 10-12 feet to the right of me, parallel to my yak, that close that the wake and splash of the action rocked my ski when it happened.

My mate and I just looked at eachother... dumbfounded and amazed... just with I could have caught it on camera!

Other than that I've only seen one other tiger, in Rowes Bay... just cruising long about 20m to my right, would have been about 2.5m to 3m long. And then these killers... I caught out off Saunders Beach aswell...



As for those bloody crocs... this is the biggest local one I've seen first hand... roughly 13-14 feet long... in the Bohle River.


The largest one I've seen in the wild was a 5m specimen... 300m upstream (Dunginess river) from the Lucinda Boat ramp... up in the Hinchinbrook channel... no wonder they put pontoons in up there ;-)


----------

